

Show HN: Like-A-Bossify images - rogeriopvl
http://likeaboss.herokuapp.com

======
zeratul
Congrats! You may wanna add viewport statistics to your GA code:

[http://wishfulcode.com/2011/11/02/measuring-viewport-size-
wi...](http://wishfulcode.com/2011/11/02/measuring-viewport-size-with-google-
analytics/)

~~~
rogeriopvl
Thanks. Looks cool. I'll look into it :)

------
languagehacker
Screen-scraping that image-by-subdomain thing and then adding meme text on top
of it. This is pretty much what I'd expect from a heroku app.

~~~
durka_durka
<http://likeaboss.herokuapp.com/crapping>

------
Luc
Example: <http://likeaboss.herokuapp.com/nuclear>

